# El futuro del ser humano



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola amigos, a esta serie de videos en youtube de una lectura de una organización llamada Mind Sciences Foundation llegue por un enlace que recibí a través de facebook! David Eagleman, el que presenta la lectura, aparentemente es un científico reconocido y que presenta en esa lectura resultados de sus investigaciones. El dice, que personas a las que les falta cierta capacidad sensórica, sordos, ciegos, personas que no perciben colores y personas que han perdido miembros por accidentes o como soldados y que recibieron extremidades artificiales y donde estan son operadas/controladas conectando nervios que permiten el intercambio de pulsos eléctricos entre el cerebro y una fuente artificial de señales, después de pocas semanas y sin tener que "trabajar" conscientemente en eso, amplían sus percepciones mentales debido a la capacidad del cerebro de interpretar esas señales y aprovechar esas.

Básicamente lo que le dice, es que el cerebro es una unidad de procesamiento dentro de una caja oscura, el craneo, y que solo recibe impulsos electroquímicos, normalmente de los sensores y actores de los que consiste el cuerpo, generando interpretando esos señales una percepción de sus entorno. El introduce el término alemán de la "umwelt", que dentro de las limitaciones de la traducción de un término de una lengua a otro significa "entorno"! Como típico gringo es bueno en usar terminología que resulta en una buena "show", pero que también pasa el mensaje que desea! Siempre soy algo cauteloso cuando se trata de alguna fundación gringa, en especial de Tejas, por lo que habría que investigar otras fuentes para corroborar lo que dice, sin embargo suena sensato, por lo que lo presento aquí!

El llama nuestros sentidos, la vista, el oído, el tacto, el sabor y el olfato, nuestros accesorios  sensóricos "plug-n-play", que la naturaleza a través de la evolución nos ha regalado y que no hacen otra cosa que mandar impulsos electroquímicos al cerebro, donde este genera la visión de lo que consideramos la "realidad" de nuestro entorno.

Pero sabemos, por ejemplo, que nuestra vista solo percibe una banda súper ínfima de la banda de ondas electromagnéticas, que animales que viven donde no hay luz perciben su entorno por ejemplo por sensores eléctricos, que los hace capaces de percibir campos eléctricos, de los cuales sus cerebros generan una "vision" de su entorno! En sus lectura da otros ejemplos muy interesantes!

Otro aspecto que usa para permitirnos una consciencia diferente a lo acostumbrado es, cuando pregunta que si un ciego de nacimiento lo que percibe es un entorno negro? No dice, como el ciego de nacimiento no conoce la vision óptica que nuestro cerebro genera interpretando el flujo de señales electroquímicas provenientes de los nervios oculares, el simplemente no tiene noción de la vista ocular y genera una "imagen de su "entorno" a razón de las otras fuentes de información que tiene!

Y de ahí va al ejemplo de lo que dice que ciegos de nacimiento, a los cuales se les ha implementado un sensor óptico como el de la fotografía digital o de las cameras video y donde este sensor ha sido conectado a nervios oculares existentes, después de pocas semanas sin "esfuerzo consciente" la persona empieza a percibir una "visión visual" de su entorno! Dice que bajo situaciones de laboratorio y científicas, esto es lo que hay que verificar si es serio de fuentes científicas serias, esto se pudo comprobar, da ejemplos similares sobre tal efecto en personas que no perciben colores y donde un sensor transforma la información de color en tonos audio, el cerebro empieza a ver las cosas "en color"!

De allí y de otros muchos ejemplos que presenta en su lectura deduce es como un computador capaz de "entender" después de cierto período de pocas semanas y sin esfuerzo consciente, la información codificada transmitida por impulsos electroquímicos al cerebro! también aquí da muchos ejemplos que habría que verificar. Pero lo que resulta interesantísimo es, que aparentemente el cerebro tiene la capacidad, similar al "plug-n-play" de generar de forma autónoma el "driver" para interpretar y entender la información que recibe, aunque no sean por ejemplo las células responsables de percibir la luz en el ojo, sino el protocolo arbitrario de un chip sensor visual!

Así por ejemplo cuenta que personas que se han dejado implantar en la punta de sus dedos sensores magnéticos después de cierto tiempo dicen percibir campos magnéticos dándoles diversas propiedades como forma, textura y color y sumado esta componente artificial sensórica en la percepción de un individuo de su entorno!
Esto parece indicar que nuestro cerebro es capaz de aprender a percibir información sensórica ajena a los seres humanos usualmente e integrar esto en la percepción del entorno del individuo! o dicho de otro forma: el ser humano, usando las habilidades de sus cerebro es capaz de sumar nuevas areas sensoriales a la percepción de su entorno!

Lo dicho hasta aquí vale sumar lo que cuenta sobre como extremidades artificiales que controla y siente, intercambio de información full duplex, con el cerebro, pasando estos datos usando los nervios existentes. El individuo empieza a percibir estas extremidades artificiales como ser parte de su "cuerpo"! Imagínense que entre la conexión con el nervio y la extremidad hubiera una línea inalámbrica como "bluetooth". Significaría entonces que tal individuo sería capaz de percibir esa extremidad virtual como parte de su cuerpo? Sería factible, en vez de conectar un brazo artificial que se comunica con el cerebro usando los nervios de un individuo y señales electroquímicas transmitidas al cerebro o del cerebro, conectar tal individuo a "twitter", o a los datos del comercio de productos financieros y que el cerebro haga tal mundo parte de nuestra percepción de nuestro cuerpo y del entorno de este cuerpo?

Sabemos que la ciencia ha avanzado a pasos agigantados en los últimos 50 años y que estamos dedicando mucho esfuerzo y recursos a crear por ejemplo circuitos a base de unidades biológicas, investigando como usar la técnica de almacenamiento de datos en nuestros genes como alternativa biológica, etcétera? Si nuestro cerebro realmente tiene la capacidad de interpretar señales que recibe por medio de los nervios, por ejemplo el "ver" y de incorporar extremidades artificiales en lo que se percibe como el cuerpo propio y como extender sumado los datos de sensores artificiales en la percepción del entorno, entonces que será el efecto en el futuro del ser humano, si ya no depende de la evolución para adquirir nuevas capacidades sensoriales y sumar a la percepción del entorno los datos que resultan de tales datos sensoriales?

Todo esto parece mucha ciencia ficción pero basa en cosas que estamos aprendiendo sobre nuestro cerebro a razón de avances médicos y las experiencias de individuos con estos avances! Al menos eso dice, es sensato, no mas pro lo aterrador que esto es para mí, padre de 3 hijos que algún día, si Dios quiere tendrá nietos y bisnietos que vivirán en tal mundo! escuchen la lectura y reflexionen sobre lo que escuchan allí!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 5, 2014)

Perdonen, aquí el enlace a la primera de 7 partes en video en youtube:


----------



## tiago (Ago 5, 2014)

Pero es que está en Inglés. 

Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 6, 2014)

Perdona tiago, desafortunadamente el inglés es la lengua franca y en la gran mayoría de los casos no queda otra que enfrentársele!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Pero es que está en Inglés.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola TIAGO; En algunos casos, si ves el video desde el mismo youtube, tienes mas herramientas para poder ver el video. Por ejemplo, en este caso que planteas que esta en gringo, puedes ir a la herramienta "subtitulos" (esta abajo a la deracha entre entre el icono de -_ver mas tarde_ y _confiiguracion_ -). Al darle click, el primer idioma que muestra es el nativo de los gringos, para poder cambiarlo, accedes a la lista de idiomas seleccionando previamente que deseas subtitulos. 
Hay un punto relevante que vale la pena comentar. Para conexiones lentas, Java y flash dan un dolor de cabeza terrible y muchas veces carga mal y no nos deja desplazar la barra de Idiomas... Para estos casos, crucen los dedos y carguen nuevamente el video y prueben... 
Si bien no es una traduccion muy buena, en algunos casos ayuda a tener una leve idea de lo que hablan; Me pasa mucho con los videos rusos, al leer los subtitulos, muchas veces no es acorde a lo que vemos u la oracion no tiene sentido...
Bueno, espero que le sirva el tips a alguien que este interesado en el tema y nou espeak el englishhh grigou


----------



## asatuculet (Oct 4, 2014)

Reproduje todos los videos y, por lo que pude apreciar, no hace referencia a los planteos de una iniciativa liderada por un magnate ruso, que, actualmente, es objeto de profundos estudios en USA y que cuenta con el aval de varias personalidades de renombre mundial, no sólo en lo científico sino también en el aspecto espiritual.

Nuestro mundo se aproxima rápidamente a un punto en el que las necesidades globales desvastarán  los recursos naturales y el medio ambiente. Es necesario replantear (rediseñar) el género humano.

Estas preocupaciones fueron hechas explicitas al Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas Ban Ki-Moon en una carta abierta que reproduzco a continuación:

*Open Letter to UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon

An appeal by participants of the Second International Global Future 2045 Congress to United Nations Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon


March 11, 2013


Mr. Secretary-General,

We, scientists, public figures and business leaders from Russia, the USA, the UK, and Canada as well as participants of the Second International Global Future 2045 Congress (15-16 June 2013, New York) would like to bring to your attention a number of serious issues.

The world stands on the threshold of global change. Ecological, political, anthropological, economic and other crises are intensifying. Wars are waged, resources wasted senselessly, and the planet is being polluted. Society is experiencing a crisis of goals and values, while science and technology are providing unprecedented opportunity for advancement. National leaders remain focused on short-term internal stability, without paying sufficient attention to the opportunities for the future of civilization.

Humanity essentially faces this choice: slide into the abyss of global degradation, or find and realize a new model of development, a model capable of changing human consciousness and giving new meaning to life.

We believe that to move to a new stage of human evolution, mankind vitally needs a scientific revolution coupled with significant spiritual changes, inseparably linked, supplementing and supporting of each other. The vector of future development provided by technological advancement should assist the evolution of the consciousness of humanity, the individual and society, and be the transition to neo-humanity.

This type of research will be discussed at the Global Future 2045 congress. Cutting-edge technologies will be showcased, many of which have already been developed and improved, but not yet available to the people who need them.

The key components of these studies are:

1. The construction of anthropomorphic avatar robots—artificial bodies.

2. The creation of telepresence robotic systems for long-distance control of avatars.

3. The development of brain–computer interfaces for direct mental control of an avatar.
Applications:
– rehabilitation of the disabled;
– replacement of people working in hazardous conditions, or those tasked with cleaning up during peacekeeping missions etc.;
– telepresence technologies for personal and business communications, as well as tourism.

The successful further development of the above three studies is expected to lead to further breakthroughs, including:

4. Development of life-extension technologies involving life-support systems for the human brain integrated with an artificial Avatar body.

(Note: Per the Global Trends 2030 forecast of the US National Intelligence Council, using replacement limb technology advances, people may choose to enhance their physical selves as they do with cosmetic surgery today.)
Application: the significant extension of the lives of individuals whose biological bodies have exhausted their resources.

5. A study of the main principles of the functioning of the human brain, and the creation of a functional model.

6. Development of prostheses for parts of the human brain.

7. Creation of a fully artificial equivalent of the human brain.

8. A study of human consciousness and the possibilities for its future embodiment in a non-biological substrate.
Applications:
– treatment of degenerative diseases and traumas of the brain;
– exploration of regions of outer space hostile to biological human life;
– radical extension of human life to the point of immortality.

Participants of the Global Future 2045 congress include scientists, philosophers, representatives of different religions, public figures, business leaders, and philanthropists. We will demonstrate the realistic nature of Avatar technologies and launch a new science megaproject that will form the foundation of a new evolutionary strategy for humanity. This realization will make it possible to solve many of society’s problems once and for all, overcoming the biological limitations of humans, and creating a new civilization with high ethics, culture, spirituality, high technology and science.

This new strategy should become an alternative to nationally focused ideologies, transforming the inhabitants of our planet into citizens of Earth, and bringing nations together, making it the meaning of life for each citizen to serve high ideals and principles, and pursue constant self-development.

To carry out this important mission, your support is key for us. We invite you to take part in the congress personally, or send a recorded or written appeal to the participants.

We believe that in the near future, the UN General Assembly will gather not to regulate military conflicts, but to recommend that heads of state and leaders of national and transnational organizations take it upon themselves to realize the strategy for the transition to neo-humanity. 

Signed by:

Dmitry Itskov — Founder of the 2045 Initiative. President of the Global Future 2045 congress.
Ray Kurzweil — Director of Engineering, Google; futurist and inventor, co-founder, Singularity University, and author of How to Create a Mind.
Dr. James Martin — British author and entrepreneur and the largest individual benefactor to the University of Oxford in its 900-year history.
Dr. Theodore Berger — USC Professor, brain prosthesis technology developer.
Dr. Peter H. Diamandis — Founder and Chairman, X Prize Foundation, co-founder, Singularity University, author of Abundance.
Dr. Robert Thurman — Professor of Indo-Tibetan Buddhist studies at Columbia University. Author and tireless proponent of peace.
Dr. Amit Goswami — Professor Emeritus from the Theoretical Physics Department of the University of Oregon.
Dr. David Hanson — Robotics designer and researcher, creating androids: humanlike robots with intelligence and feelings.
Dr. Alexander Kaplan — Psychophysiologist, founder of the first Russian Brain-Computer Interface laboratory.
Dr. Ben Goertzel — Artificial General Intelligence researcher and entrepreneur. Founder, OpenCog Project. CEO, Novamente LLC.
Dr. Natasha Vita-More — Human enhancement theorist, university lecturer, co-editor The Transhumanist Reader on the philosophy of self-directed human evolution.
Dr. Randal Koene — Head of Carboncopies.org, author of the concept of Substrate-Independent Minds (SIM).
Dr. Anders Sandberg — Researcher, Future of Humanity Institute, and science debater, futurist, author of the Whole Brain Emulation Roadmap.
Dr. Stuart Hameroff — Neuro-anesthesiologist and professor at the University of Arizona. Co-creator of the Orch OR model of the quantum nature of consciousness and memory.
Dr. Ken Hayworth — President of the Brain Preservation Foundation, and Senior Scientist at the Howard Hughes Medical Institute's Janelia Farm Research Campus.
Dr. David Dubrovsky — Russian philosopher, psychologist and expert in the field of analytical philosophy of mind.
Dr. Witali L. Dunin-Barkowski — Head of the Russian project for reverse brain engineering. Professor. Founder of the Russian Association of Neuroinformatics.
Dr. Alexander Panov — Astrophysicist, author of the Snooks-Panovcurve which describes the singularity.
Dr. William Bushell — MIT-affiliated religious anthropologist.
Lazar Puhalo — Archbishop (ret.) of Ottawa of the Orthodox Church in America.
Swami Vishnudevananda Giri Ji Maharaj — Russian yoga master, philosopher, futurologist.
Rabbi Dr. Alan Brill — Cooperman/Ross Endowed Professor in Honor of Sister Rose Thering at Seton Hall University.
Nigel Ackland — Pioneering user of the world's most advanced bionic artificial arm.
*

NOTA: Mi limitado nivel de participación en estos foros me imposibilita proveer las URLs de referencia en las que se trata en profundidad las afirmaciones precedentes, pero a partir del texto citado sabrán localizarlas.

Atentamente...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 8, 2014)

Me atrevo de responder que, presentando los retos que ponen en peligro el futuro de la humanidad y que indudablemente representan los retos a los que estamos expuestos según nuestros conocimientos actuales, los programas y objetivos me parecen absurdos! en relación a las causes que ponen nuestro futuro en riesgo! vayamos por partes:

The world stands on the threshold of global change. Ecological, political, anthropological, economic and other crises are intensifying. Wars are waged, resources wasted senselessly, and the planet is being polluted. Society is experiencing a crisis of goals and values, while science and technology are providing unprecedented opportunity for advancement. National leaders remain focused on short-term internal stability, without paying sufficient attention to the opportunities for the future of civilization!

Este párafo ningún científico a interesado en la materia puede poner en duda y en consecuencia la organisación adjuntarse su apoyo!

Ecología:
Cuando era niño había menos de 3 Billones de habitantes en el planeta, hoy son mas de 7 y ya es inevitable que llegaremos a los 11 y mas si ninguna catástrofe mata billones! Si cada ser humano consumiria la misma cantidad de recursos que aquellos menos de 3 Billones, entonces estamos donde estamos y la realidad es que nuestro consumo va aún en aumento per capita!
Cuando era niño para expresar lo inimaginable se decía que como fuera el mundo si cada chino y cada indú tuviera coche, una casa con los utensilios que usábamos entonces. Pues hoy no solo eso está teniendo lugar, sino que aún el número de utensilios es aún mucho mayor!
Las lista de impactos que resultan de ese crecimiento puede ser extendidad de forma casi que infinita! Asumor que avatares y las otras tonterías van a tener un impacto positivo a los riesgos listados no mas en relación al aumento de seres humanos es ridículo!

Pero miremos un momentito en las consecuencias del calentamiento y lo que la historia del planeta tierra y del planeta venus nos pueden decir!
Sabemos que en el fondo de los oceanos existe una cantidad inimaginable del gas metano, muchísimo mas afectando el calentamiento del planeta que el dioxido de carbón! Si el agua se calienta un poco mas y ese gas metano emana a la atmósfera, pobre de nosotros y eso ocurre muy rápido!
Si los oceanos se calientan man y el hielo de los polos reduce la cantidad de sal en los mares del norte y sur, esa agua se vuelve menos pesada y su función de motor del intercambio de oxígeno y energía calorífica gracias a las grandes corrientes oceánicas termina. sabemos lo que ocurre en ese caso y ya cada vez en mayor extensión vemos lo que se llaman áreas muertas en los océanos por falta de oxígeno!
Los avatares van a contribuir a combatir esto?
El hielo que ahorra se encuentra aún en gran parte almacenado sobre tierras, Antártida y Groenlandia se esta derritiendo y fluyendo a los océanos! El nivel de los océanos aumenta por esa causa no mas por 65 metros. Miremos en el mapa y veamos los efectos que un aumento de 65 metros del nivel del océano tiene! Avatares y las otras tecnologías nombradas van a ayudar en esto?

El punto 4 es otro de los absurdos del documento!
Development of life-extension technologies involving life-support systems for the human brain integrated with an artificial Avatar body.
Si hasta aquí gran parte de la causa de los problemas en alguna forma es la consecuencia de la explosión del número de seres humanos, tecnologías para extender el largo de las vidas va a ayudar? Seriamente podemos aceptar que el futuro de la humanidad está en que todos nos volvamos cyborgs? No mas el efecto en el sexo es atroz, por nombrar un argumento emocional y ahorrarme mas argumentos!
Si descuidamos el calentamiento de la atmósfera, llegaremos a tener un planeta tan caliente y dañino de su atmósfera como venus! Si imaginan que atractiva es la perspectiva de vivir como sardinas enlatadas en un cuerpo anorgánico, enlatadas, porque lo corrosiva y hostil de una atmósfera como la de la venus no permite subsistir afuera!
Confieso, que sentarme a las orillas del mar en un restaurante sencillo y comer ceviche junto con mi gran amor, mi mujer, me atrae mucho mas! la intensión de estos autores no es mas que seguir pecando como se peca ahora y hacer ganancias, convenciendo al publico desinformado tal como lo hace este documento.
Pero hablemos de los conflictos, del estrés en los individuos que lleva e estos a cometer barbaridades, de las consecuencias psicológicas. El ser humano tiene cierta capacidad de enfrentarse al estrés, algunos siendo capaces de resistir altos niveles de estrés, otros menos. Podemos, para objetivo de esta contribución, asumir que la capacidad de resistir al estrés sigue una curva de "gauss". El estrés por las mas múltiples causas sobre los individuos en este mundo va en aumento y por lo tanto cada vez menos individuos son capaces de resistir este estrés teniendo como consecuencia comportamientos nocivos. 

El ex canciller alemán "Willy Brand", premio nobel de paz por arrodillarse y pedir perdón en nombre de los alemanes por las barbaridades que estos cometieron durante la segunda guerra mundial en el oriente alemán y así lograr crear una condición amistosa entre polacos y alemanes por ejemplo, ya hace algunas décadas hablo de las futuras causas de conflictos globales, siendo el conflicto norte-sur uno que vemos hoy en muchas facetas!

Solo os pido no dejar el sentido común por fuera cuando se les presentan documentos tan absurdos como al que se referencia aquí y reflexionar un poquito!


----------

